# Spontaneous trip



## Borty (Nov 3, 2008)

This is the first trip that we have taken this year and it turned out to be a good one.


----------



## Borty (Nov 3, 2008)

Choctawhatchee Bay


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow. You never know till you go. Looks like a great trip.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang. 

Very Nice Box.

.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

WOW, what a haul! Good job!!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

That was a great trip.


----------

